# My Black 740i after an intense detail session



## Jonmartin (Jun 1, 2008)

I just got my 7 back from John at Exclusive Auto Detail. He did a multi-step compound/polish detail on it to remove the swirls and the results are great. A couple imperfections were too deep to be completly removed but it still looks 100 times better here are the pics.

*BEFORE*








*AFTER*









*BEFORE*








*AFTER*









*BEFORE*









*AFTER*









*BEFORE*








*AFTER*









*BEFORE*








*AFTER*









*AFTERS*


----------



## Adi (Jun 3, 2006)

Wow.... where are my shades!? :thumbup:


----------



## DocAce (Oct 23, 2007)

That is BANGIN'! GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

damn thats hooott.. my 740s same color combo and im looking for a clay detail kit to do it my self. i have the buffer and stuff but cant find the clay detail kit


----------



## LT740iL (Jan 3, 2008)

It looks like they did a great job taking care of your paint job, how much did it cost for that full detail,


----------



## Seven11 (Mar 10, 2008)

WOW :banana:
no other word than that :clap: WOW :clap:, when i saw the first few pics i wasnt that impressed but when i saw the whole car my jaw dropped


----------



## ze_745i (Aug 18, 2007)

:yikes: that is amazing, simply excellent


----------



## Jonmartin (Jun 1, 2008)

LT740iL said:


> It looks like they did a great job taking care of your paint job, how much did it cost for that full detail,


Thanks its was $300


----------



## Seven11 (Mar 10, 2008)

Jonmartin said:


> Thanks its was $300


jeez


----------



## mmmm7 (Aug 24, 2007)

Now that's how black is supposed to look like. Cheers!

Take care of her!


----------



## Darryls745Li (Sep 23, 2007)

That's very impressive. He did a nice Job


----------



## plankton (Aug 18, 2008)

moocchOOO agreement with the work.


----------



## 4liter (May 9, 2008)

Nice and sparkling!


----------



## AHalibut (Jun 2, 2008)

Jonmartin said:


> Thanks its was $300


In your region that's an excellent price. They did a great job!


----------



## Fokkerflyer (Jul 15, 2008)

Holy crap, veery niiiice!!!

Sexy times yes!!

Gotta run, get mine detailed too::thumbup:

FF


----------



## sealbeach740 (Sep 5, 2003)

Your 7 looks fantastic! 

Do you know what they used to clean up the swirls, and what they used for waxing?

Also, hope you have plans in place to not re-introduce new swirls!!!!!!


----------

